# Script ip-up wird nicht ausgeführt

## Stere

Laut Manpage von pppd sollte das Script /etc/ppp/ip-up ausgeführt werden, wenn ich Online gehe.

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/ppp/ip-up
> 
> A program or script which is executed when the link is available for sending and receiving IP packets

 

Bei mir klappt das aber nicht, was mache ich falsch? Im Terminal kann ich es starten und es spielt mir da eine Wav-Datei ab. Wenn ich Online gehe sollte das auch automatisch erfolgen, aber es tut sich nix  :Sad: 

Wo kann ich sowas denn sonst noch eintragen?

Ich benutze hier ppp-2.4.1-r10 bei Gentoo 1.2

----------

## Meerrettich

Hi,

Du kannst "/etc/ppp/ip-up" in "/etc/conf.d/local.start" eintragen. Das sollte funktionieren.

----------

## Stere

Klar funktioniert das, nur möchte ich die Sachen in dem ip-up Script nicht schon beim booten ausführen sondern erst wenn ich Online bin.

Bei der Debian gabs dafür extra zwei Verzeichnisse unter /etc/ppp, ip-up.d zum starten und ip-down.d zum beenden von irgendwelchen Sachen nach dem On/Offline gehen. Das ganze wurde aber auch nur durch das ip-up-Script realisiert, was jetzt hier bei meiner Gentoo nicht funktioniert  :Sad: 

----------

## Stere

Jetzt muß ich mir mal selbst antworten, vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden  :Very Happy: 

Natürlich funktioniert das ip-up-Script unter Gentoo .... grrrrrr, nur mein billiger Einzeiler "/usr/bin/esdplay /home/stere/online.wav" darin wird nicht ausgeführt. Wenn ich das Script per Hand gestartet habe ging es immer, warum nur nicht wenn es von pppd gestartet wird?

Ganz einfach, dann läuft es unter uid von root und der darf scheinbar den esd nicht benutzen. Seltsam! Mein "Glaube" an root wurde zutiefst erschüttert   :Wink:   Warum darf ich als stinknormaler "Max Mustermann User" einen Sound per esdplay abspielen und root nicht???

Ein einfaches "su stere -c /usr/bin/easdplay /home/ ..." in ip-up hilft erstmal weiter, aber warum und wieso? Keine Ahnung ... ich dachte immer root darf alles ....

----------

## trapni

Nun... interessant... ich habe gerade wohl fast das gleiche problem....

ich benutze an dem einem host mit DSL rp-pppoe und habe alles erfolgreich installiert.

Doch komischerweise ist nichtmal eine ip-up (-down,-fail) in /etc/ppp/ vorhanden... Komisch aber wahr; DABEI SOLLTE DAS EBUILD ES INSTALLIERT HABEN (erlas ich ihm aus der .ebuild file)

Es kommt noch schoener, ein selbststaendiges reinkopieren hilft auch nicht.... Sinn ist es ja, dass ip-up erst dann aufgerufen wird wenn inet da ist, und ip-dow (bevor/nachdem) inet weg ist (ip-fail wenns connected verfehlt)...

Nun, ich habe noch gelesen dass es sogar noch das ausfuehrungsbit gesetzt sein muss... ich probiers mal morgen

wenn jemand schon erfahrung damit hat, gebt bitte bescheit  :Smile: 

danke,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## xtermi2

Also bei mir tut das auch nicht ... ich kann die datei ausführen, also daran darf es nicht liegen. der pppd fürt schlicht und einfach die datei nicht aus. Wenn irgendwer noch was rausfindet, dann bitte heir bescheid sagen.

----------

## Beforegod

Sind die Nutzer alle in der Gruppe ppp..

wie führt ihr die Verbindung aus?

über /etc/net.ppp0 start ??

oder wie?

Probierts mal so!

MfG

BeforeGod

----------

## xtermi2

welche nutzer ? die verbindung wird vom root aufgebaut ... mit "adsl-start" .... das ist das "rp-pppoe" packet ... daran ligt das ja nicht ... wie ich die verbindung aufbaue ... normal muss die datei ausgeführt werden ... die datei wurde vom system irgendwann mal angelegt .... also muss sie ja eigendlich auch funktionieren ...

----------

## gtr

Soweit ich weiss, ist an der Stelle, wo das rc-script gestartet wird keine Umgebung vorhanden, insbesondere kein PATH.

also werden Programme nicht automatisch gefunden.

Ein Aufruf mit komplettem Pfad sollte helfen, also /sbin/start-stop-daemon und nicht start-stop-daemon.

welches Proggi ausgeführt wird, läßt sich mit 

"which prg-name" rausfinden.

Diese angabe ist ohne gewähr, da ich hier kein ppp zum testen hab.

----------

## Lizzard

nach ein paar Problemchen funzt es bei mir nun wunderprächtig.  :Very Happy: 

Probleme waren:

- es gibt nach dem emerge kein /etc/ppp/ip-up bzw. *-down

- braucht das script x-bit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         1448 Jan 26 22:24 ip-up
> 
> 

 

meins sieht so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ######################################################################
> ...

 

und es funktioniert super.

----------

